# 2nd day on Synthroid - crashing after breakfast



## Cmac (Jun 14, 2010)

So I had a TSH of 6.0 and a T4 of 0.8 (low end of normal) and my endo wants to start me on 50mcg of Synthroid. I'm on my second day and obviously don't expect any noticeable changes for at least a week or so but I am feeling lousy after breakfast today. I am a healthy and active 32 yo M.

I waited almost 3 hours to eat my usual steel cut oats, with almonds and walnuts (jury is out on walnuts) and feel like dropping dead at my office. Am also toying with the idea that I may be gluten intolerant b/c I have been ridiculously bloated and constipated for the last 2 weeks.

Question: Does anyone take their synthroid at night? I haven't felt the stimulant effects so far and think I can handle it.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It had the same effect on me when I first started taking it. I bloated out and was sleepy, crashing and napping. For that reason, I started taking it at night and it worked like a charm. I'd stop eating around 7 pm, and take it before bed around 10:30 PM.


----------



## Cmac (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Heidi.

By late day yesterday I was feeling sooo exhausted I ended up taking it before I went to sleep and thankfully slept great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cmac said:


> So I had a TSH of 6.0 and a T4 of 0.8 (low end of normal) and my endo wants to start me on 50mcg of Synthroid. I'm on my second day and obviously don't expect any noticeable changes for at least a week or so but I am feeling lousy after breakfast today. I am a healthy and active 32 yo M.
> 
> I waited almost 3 hours to eat my usual steel cut oats, with almonds and walnuts (jury is out on walnuts) and feel like dropping dead at my office. Am also toying with the idea that I may be gluten intolerant b/c I have been ridiculously bloated and constipated for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Question: Does anyone take their synthroid at night? I haven't felt the stimulant effects so far and think I can handle it.


With T4, it does not really matter when you take it as long as your are consistant. If your body appreciates it better at night; that should be fine. Do discuss it w/ your endo though just so they can make a note in your records.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

As Andros says, definitely tell your endo at your next appointment that you are taking your meds at night. I'm glad it helped. It worked wonders for me the first month. Now that I am used to the meds, I can take them in the early morning and they don't make me crash. Make sure you take them on as empty of a stomach as you can; when I took my meds before bedtime, I stopped eating at 6:30 or 7 pm.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard it can have that affect on people and people take it at night because of this, I think you have to wait like 3 hours after your last meal to take it though.

It takes a while for it to take a full effect, I think like 3 weeks, so hang in there and see how you go. Good luck!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, it can take up to 8 weeks to get to full theraputic effect (major bummer) but there should be no problem with you taking it at night. Do, please, mention that and the things you are feeling to your Endo. Just so they will be current on all that is going on. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------

